# Gambling qu'a mille !



## Nanon

_"Oyez, oyez, oyez !_"
​All persons having business before the Honorable,  the Supreme Gambling Camel (também conhecido como "o nosso camelo favorito") are admonished to draw near and  give their attention, for the number of his posts has reached one thousand.

Eh bien moi, je dis "Chapeau" !

Um beijo! (that's not me on the picture ).


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> (that's not me on the picture).


The camel or the girl?

Congratulations, Gambling Camel.


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> The camel or the girl?


Quelle question ! Pour le chameau, c'est déjà pris .
Mais notre chameau préféré aura quand même son bisou !


----------



## Vanda

oops.... Nanon was faster than me! 
Jogando, jogando, Camelo superou uma tonelada! Obrigada pela ajuda que nos dá incansavelmente nos fóruns. Tem nos tirado de muitos apertos. 
Que venham logo mais 1000.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Seulement 1000 ? J'étais pourtant sûre que tu en étais à 1200 !  
Quand est-ce que tu te mets au Russe ?

_Félicitations !

_et une chanson en forme d'hommage : Ah ! ça Ira.​


----------



## marta12

Uaaau! Parabéns!!!!! GamblingCamel

Obrigadíssimo por tudo.
Beijinho

Marta


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you, all of you !!!

On WR, I'm always on the road. ~~ Brazil, Portugal, France, Taiwan, China ~~
Like a backpacking traveler. Haha.

Long live language !! Long live translation !!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Me disculpa amigos y amigas en España, México, Chile, Honduras, Ecuador, los barrios de Estados Unidos ...
e in Italia, mio amico, Gatogab.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades GC! Espero que sigas acumulando posts interesantes pero que también tengas tiempo para ver películas en tus ratos libres y puedas adivinar con facilidad los títulos jajajaja.

Un abrazo mi irreverente amigo


----------



## GamblingCamel

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Felicidades GC!


¡¡ Mi querida T., muchas gracias !!
How the heck did you find about about this thread?


----------



## Tampiqueña

GamblingCamel said:


> ¡¡ Mi querida T., muchas gracias !!
> How the heck did you find about about this thread?



Así me enteré


----------



## Kibramoa

Congrats dear friend. Nice to see you celebrating. For 10,000 more. 
​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Kibramoa said:


> Congrats dear friend. Nice to see you celebrating. For 10,000 more.
> ​


Edie, gracias por la foto de mis primos, los trillizos, Andrade, Lorenzo y Juan de Dios.  Hizo que se me llenaran los ojos de lágrimas.
Anoche mis amigos y yo vaciamos las tres botillas de vino mientras mirábamos esta película.


----------

